# new member



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

My story so far is.... My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years, I have had 3 months of Clomid but still no BFP! last cycle I developed very erect nipples   that have not gone away (been 3 weeks) i was a little excited as i was told by a number of people that it was an early pregnancy sign. Unfortunately on Friday I had a visit from AF   I was gutted really thought it was my time..... So I am now due to have a Hystersalpingogram this week which a am quite nervous about. will keep you all posted   
XX


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi lea1978,

Just wondering what an hystersalpingogram is? I am on 6th cycle clomid at the mo and not feeling very hopeful


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, It is a test to check if tubes are blocked. They inject a dye through your tubes and scan to ensure their are no blockages. I too felt like that, I was told at my last appointment that i should try anouther round of 3 monts clomid but i explained how i felt and that i wanted to progress to he next step. hope this helps x


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

I had an hsg, is that the same thing? Really thinking about going private,gonna see what gp thinks. When is your hysteralpingogram?


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah that is the same thing. How was it? did it hurt? I am such a softy  I am due to go on Thursday. I have heard that it alone can increase fertility so i have everything crossed . I really have no option but to continue NHS as i do not have a lot of spare cash. Just be firm with consultant tell them you want to move on and do not take no for an answer. xx


----------



## dylan85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Im not gonna lie it wasnt pleasent!! But you get results there and then which is good, just try to relax  we cant afford to go private realistically but im getting desperate x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Lea! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

I'm sorry to hear that your Clomid cycles haven't been successful to date, and of your disappointment last week.    I hope the hsg goes smoothly and that the results are good.   

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful:

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Tubal factors ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck, I'll be keeping an eye out for news from you in the next week or so.  

Martha X


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you for the reply Martha.   I will be dipping in and out today checking out all the great links you have shared. I am feeling very positive and intend on leaving NOTHING to chance this month. I have ovulation kit at the ready and am already into my new healthy lifestyle in a big way. I have lots of 'date' nights planned to spice it all up a little and intend on lots and lots of babydancing lol!  . Thank you all and look forward to chatting with you all very soon xxxxx


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Lea1978, I did the tube test/hysterosapinography (sp?) in March/April. It's really great to learn how your tubes are doing etc. Also for me the Doc cleaned out some mischevious stuff/hormones that had been causing extra PMS and blood during my period. I what such a relief afterwards!  . Good luck hon!


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you HMB for your reply. 
I am sooo nervous but on the other hand a little excited to see whats what and hopefully move on to the next step.   I am a true softy when it comes to 'procedures' and worry myself into a state of oblivion Thank you for you reassurance    xx


----------



## Gemma1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm also new to all this, me and hubby have been TTC since 2009 with no success so went to docs all tests came back normal for me but turns out hubby has Antisperm Antibodies.
So got referred to specialist at hospital who initially suggested we try IUI but now says that due to the amount of sperm that are affected by the antibodies and also where the antibodies are (middle!!!) that IUI will not work for us and says that our next step is ICSI.
He explained that the NHS are being "mean" with money and they will only fund it if I get my BMI down to at least 30 (currently 37) which means I need to lose approx 3 stone but there are still no guarantees that they will pay for it.
Or we can fund it ourselves which will cost between £4000 & £5000 which is money we don't have.. like most people i guess....   
Just wondered if anyone else on here has similar problems or has experienced ICSI?? 
Would be great to talk to someone else who understands.. 

Thanks 

Gemma x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Gemma

So sorry to hear that you are having difficulties getting started on the right treatment for you. That must be so stressful on top of theh stress of trying to make a baby.   

As well as most of the links I've already posted on this thread for Lea, you might want to have a look at some of these links:

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also ask for access to our weight loss support area if you would like. To do this, either go to PROFILE &#8230;. GROUP MEMBERSHIP &#8230;.REQUEST MEMBERSHIP, or use the Contact Us form here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=159

By posting on a couple of those links, I think you'll find others who have been in a similar situation to you, and I hope that this leads you to treatment in the very near future.   

Martha x


----------



## Gemma1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Martha i'll have a look at the links.

Gemma x


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

HI,

Just checking in to see how you are all getting on. I am half way through my week long treatment of Gonal F injections. I am completely wiped out with them...not sure if that is a side effect or me just doing too much. I am trying really hard to relax and have now cut out alcohol and caffeen completely. I could do with a Kick up the botton on the healthy eating side of things tho  got my scan on the 18th to see if my follies are responding so keep everything crossed. 

Leanne


----------



## HMB (Jul 18, 2011)

Hiya,
I did puregon which is similar to gonal f. Why don't you join the OI chat thread? How was your HSG? All good here, I am in 2ww


----------



## louisebr (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi

I am also interested how your HSG went.

AF due any time now so should be getting my HSG done this month, I have been in a state of panic for the last 3 weeks, I am so scared.

Also interested to find out hat happened after your HSG so I know what to expect next.

x


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi, 
I will take a look for that thread thanks. My HSG was all clear my tubes are fine and flowing normally. I too wound myself up and was extremely worried, but in all honesty it was not too bad. They put in a speculum which is relatively painless then the insert a long but very thin tube and remove the speculum.   I found this more embarrassing than anything else.  . I have to admit that when they began injecting the dye it was a slightly different story I found this part to be quite uncomfortable like a really bad cramp, but it doesn't last for long.   I will add that i am a complete wuss tho. The whole process is over within about 20 and I was fine and dandy immediately after, went out for pizza with the DH. . I had my follow up appointment the following week and was given the option to try another 6 months of clomid. I felt that as I had not been responsive to it the first time round I wanted to move on to the next stage. Here I am 4 days into my Gonal F injections which I have to take for 7 days. I am feeling quite relaxed about it all and am just gonna enjoy trying this month lol. sending lots of love and positive vibes to you all and please do not worry about HSG... if i can do it and say it was not too bad most people will find it a breeze lol! xxxx


----------



## louisebr (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, thanks that has really put my mind at rest, I am an absolute wuss too.  I had a coil fitted a few years ago and the pain was unbelievable so that's why I am so scared.  I had a colposcopy and LLETZ treatment 6 months ago and was terrified but it wasn't half as bad as I expected so I am hoping that this will be a similar experience.

I hope everything goes well for you, I think taking drugs is the next step for us after our next consultation, so I have no idea what to expect.  Are they tablets/injections?  Are there side effects?  This might sound silly but I am worried about the hormones affecting my skin, I've suffered moderate acne for about 10 years and the last few months it has got much better so I thought maybe the drugs would affect me. (I know in the grand scheme of things this concern is ridiculous!).

x


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

Louise I started with Clomid which is tablet form, I didnt really suffer from any side effects other that a little PMT   I then Moved onto Gonaf F which is injections. Being the wuss i am i was petrified of doing these and worked myself up so much i was nearly sick. It came to injection night and i could not believe what i had put myself through, I seriously did not feel a thing   ! I did feel quite bloted and very tired while on the injections but that soon passed and i feel on top of the world. I am really lucky and do not suffer with my skin so have no idea if it would effect you that way sorry. I will keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you   xx


----------



## louisebr (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lea

Just wanted to let you know I have just come back from my HSG and my experience I think was much like yours.  The entire thing from start to finish can't have been more than 3 minutes.  When the catheter went in I had 2 seconds sharp pain and then crampy pain that came and went for 30 seconds while the die was going in, and then that was it.  Also, all looks OK, I am back at home now feling so relieved with just a bit of belly ache.

Blimey, injecting myself sounds a bit scarey!  But it will all be worth it. 

x x x


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Louise 
Glad your HSG was not too bad. I too was worried about injecting but I can honestly say it does not hurt one bit. So please just put it too the back of your head and do not give it another thought. I have had my booster to realise my follicles so lots of    for the next few days. Keep evrything crossed for me   . Love and baby dust.
XX


----------



## louisebr (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lea

I am keeping everything crossed for you - and hoping you get good news soon.

What is the booster?  Is that another injection you do yourself or something they do at hospital?

x x x


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Louise,
I had a scan at the hospital to check on the size and quantity of my follicles. I had had a good responce to the injections and had 3 good sized Follicles so they gave me a 'booster injection' to take home, this releases the follicles so they can be fertilised. You have to    32-36 hours after the booster so if your fella works shifts like mine you have to time it just right.  .  xxx


----------



## louisebr (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lea

Oh dear, my fiance leaves for work at 7am and gets back at about 7.30pm, 6 days a week, and he works 35 miles away - this may be a problem if we get to this stage!  I will have to go and visit him at work ha ha.

Keeping everything crossed for you - hope you get some good news x x x


----------



## lea1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi 
Mine works from 4pm untill 2.30am, I start work at 8am and finish at 4 so this has been challenging shall we say, but with late night   very litttle sleep then early morning    I hope we have made it   Makes it all that little bit more exciting . I did the old pillow under the bottom too just for good measure lol! so nothing left to do but     and lots of      xxx


----------

